# Northeast Meet?



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyone in the northeast interested in getting together for a little demo/tune meet? I'd love to listen to some other systems and get feedback on mine.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Would love to but i'm down in NC, not exactly NE, or anywhere remote.....no one around my area that i know of either.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I don't know how much good I'd be, but I'd love to have one. I'm in NJ.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm in Nj as well, I know skylar112 and drocpsu likely would be game for a weekend meet.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> I'm in Nj as well, I know skylar112 and drocpsu likely would be game for a weekend meet.


I'm down


----------

